# nice to meet all



## Alex19 (Feb 17, 2009)

hello
    i m alex from india. i m very happy for becoming member. i wanna share something which i hv got in my life. this is best stage to communicate to all people. thanks all of u.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Alex19 welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey alex, just how much money do you make by spamming your ads in your signature.
Is it really worth it?


----------

